# Mantua Private CG!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a heads up about this camp ground. It is the worst place i have ever been on a camping trip(and i have been in some bad ones). It cost us $25 for 1 night, the bathrooms were something out of the Twilight Zone, and there were dead and sick birds and rotting unknowns in the CG. I will never make that mistake again! :evil:


----------

